# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Những nơi Mua sắm hấp dẫn tại Singapore

## hantt.163

Tới Singapore dường như du khách có thể tìm thấy tất cả những gì mình muốn mua từ đồ gia dụng, hàng điện tử, đồ thời trang… tại những trung tâm lớn, các cửa hàng bán lẻ, những khu chợ phương Đông.
Thời điểm mua hàng giảm giá trên toàn Singapore là vào khoảng đầu tháng 6 đến cuối tháng 7 hàng năm, và vào mùa Giáng sinh, trong những mùa giảm giá này, du khách mọi nơi kéo về Singapore để mua những món giá hời. Những mặt hàng chất lượng, hàng hiệu cũng giảm hàng loạt đến 70% đủ làm thỏa mãn nhu cầu mua sắm của các tín đồ shopping.


Những tờ báo địa phương thường đưa tin rất nhanh về tình hình giá cả và những chương trình khuyến mãi mới nhất. Bạn có thể dành chút ít thời gian để đọc lướt và so sánh giá cả trước khi mua hàng.
Ở các cửa hàng bách hóa, tất cả các món hàng đều có bảng niêm yết giá với giá cố định. Nhiều cửa hàng bán lẻ nhỏ cũng niêm yết giá nhưng thường có thể linh động nếu bạn có yêu cầu giảm giá. Hãy yêu cầu người bán lẻ ra giá “thấp nhất”, sau đó bạn mặc cả cho đến khi hai bên đi đến giá thỏa thuận
Một số cửa hàng bách hóa và một vài cửa hiệu nhỏ hơn mở cửa hàng ngày từ 10g đến khoảng 21g, hoặc thậm chí đến 10 tiếng. Singapore là một trong vài quốc gia trên thế giới khá an toàn khi dạo phố về đêm. Trung tâm mua sắm Mustafa ở khu Tiểu Ấn là cửa hàng bách hóa duy nhất ở Singapore mở cửa 24 giờ mỗi ngày.
Những người nghiện mua sắm hãy tham gia vào chương trình Siêu Khuyến Mãi náo nhiệt được tổ chức vào tháng Sáu hàng năm, nơi mà các chương trình giảm giá là tâm điểm của cuộc chơi! Đối với những người mua hàng sáng suốt hơn, hãy tìm xem những chương trình khuyến mãi riêng của các cửa hàng nổi tiếng như Sotheby’s, Glerums và Bonhams dành cho các tác phẩm nghệ thuật và nữ trang độc quyền.


*Orchard Road

*
Tương tự như của Oxford Street, London hay Tshimshatsui của Hồng Kông, đây là khu mua sắm vô cùng nhộn nhịp. Các cửa hàng quốc tế, những cửa hàng nhỏ, văn phòng, spa, thẩm mỹ viện, khách sạn, nơi vui chơi giải trí, nhà hàng, và quán cà phê. Du khách có thể dành cả ngày để bắt đầu đi từ Tanglin anglin Mall trên đường xuống Plaza, Singapore thấp hơn ở cuối đường Orchard. Khu mua sắm cao cấp và các trung tâm tất cả mọi thứ từ may, sản phẩm điện tử tiêu dùng, địa phương, nhãn hiệu thời trang quốc tế và đồ dùng gia đình.


Orchard Road
Luôn luôn có một số hoạt động diễn ra trong các malls và các trung tâm như vậy không bao giờ có một thời điểm trầm lắng. Những người hát rong làm vỉa hè những ngày cuối tuần trở nên náo nhiệt. Đêm thứ 7, đường Orchard gây ấn tượng mạnh mẽ khi các cửa hàng mua sắm mở cửa cho đến 11 giờ.
Lucky plaza
Chính thức mở cửa từ năm 1978, Lucky plaza đã có 26 năm phục vụ khách hàng. Lucky plaza nằm ở trung tâm thiên đường mua sắm của Singapore với nhiều cửa hàng và dòng người mua sắm bất tận không chỉ là nơi mua sắm của người địa phương mà còn là điểm du lịch của du khách. Tới đây bạn có thể mua mọi thứ từ đồ trang sức tới những đồ điện tử, công nghệ cao. Trung tâm không chỉ có là nơi mua sắm mà còn có những dịch vụ chăm sóc khách hàng phong phú.


Lucky plaza


*Wisma Atria

*
Là trung tâm mua sắm danh tiếng từ năm 2004 – 2007 đã đoạt giải Superbrands Singapore. Nằm tại 391B Orchard Road Wisma Atria rất thuận tiện cho du khách tìm đến. Wisma Atria có thể coi là thiên đường mua sắm của du khách nữ bởi đây được coi là một trung tâm thời trang hiện đại, cập nhật những xu hướng thời trang mới nhất. Tại đây bạn có thể tìm thấy những thương hiệu nổi tiếng nhất của thời trang thế giới, hay những nhãn hàng địa phương. Đây cũng là một địa điểm của dành cho du khách có nhu cầu ăn uống với các quán nhà hàng, quán café.


Wisma Atria


*Great World City

*
Great World City là một thành phố mua sắm 6 tầng. Nó nằm giữa đường Zion và Kim Seng Road, gần đường thung lũng sông và Kim Seng chơi. Các khu mua sắm bao gồm 3 tầng và 3 tầng hầm với hơn 100 cửa hàng ăn uống có Junction, McDonald’s và KFC. Các sản phẩm và dịch vụ từ fashionwear, đồ gỗ & Hàng Nội thất, quà tặng, điện tử, ngân hàng, làm đẹp tóc và nhiều dịch vụ khác. Bạn cũng có thể có những khoảng thời gian vui chơi thú vị tại đây với rạp chiếu phim, câu lạc bộ thể dục và nhiều dịch vụ khác.


Great World City

*Tanglin shopping center

*
Trung tâm mua sắm Tangling nổi bật với sự đặc sắc của những đồ gỗ cổ xưa như bàn ghế, các vật dụng trang trí trong nhà. Những bức tranh nghệ thuật mang đậm nét Á Đông từ Trung Quốc, Thái Lan, Việt Nam…Tất nhiên ở đây du khách cũng tìm thấy những đồ nội thất hiện đại, các vật dụng nhỏ bé đến to lớn quan trọng cho ngôi nhà. Những đồ tác phẩm nghệ thuật, thời trang và đồ nữ trang và cả những cửa hàng ăn uống, các quán bar, café… trung tâm này phục vụ mọi nhu cầu cần thiết của du khách để có chuyến mua sắm tuyệt vời.


Tanglin shopping center
*
Singapura plaza

*
Trung tâm này rất sầm uất với các mặt hàng phong phú và đa dạng với các cửa hiệu hàng thời trang quần áo, mỹ phẩm, đồ chơi, hàng điện tử. Tầng 6 là các quầy hàng ăn tự chọn, tầng 7 là trung tâm chiếu phim. Giá cả rất phải chăng, và hàng điện tử có discount 10% – 20% tuỳ vào các mặt hàng, giá của các món hàng từ 5 SGD – 2570SGD. Ngay dưới toà nhà này có tàu điện ngầm rất tiện cho tất cả chúng ta di chuyển từ địa điểm này sang địa điểm khác một cách nhanh chóng. MRT Dhoby Gaut station (điểm chuyển trạm của 2 tuyến của tàu điện ngầm gồm: line red (4 – 5) and line violet (6 – 7) )


Singapura plaza


*Wholesale Centre

*
Nằm gần ngay bên trên MRT Bugis trên đường Victoria Street, đối diện bên kia đường là chợ đêm Bugis với rất nhiều mặt hàng phong phú và đa dạng. Bạn có thể trao đổi mua bán với người bán hàng nơi đây bằng tiếng Anh hoặc tiếng Hoa… tại chợ đêm này hàng bán nếu biết mua sẽ rất sẽ hàng giảm giá rất nhiều, đa dạng với nhiều sự lựa chọn. Bạn có thể chọn thoải mái, nếu không mua thì người bán hàng ở đây vẫn rất vui vẻ. Giá ở đây rất rẻ khoảng từ 2 SGD đến 150 SGD tuỳ vào mặt hàng…


Wholesale Centre


*Sim Lim Tower

*
Nếu muốn mua hàng điện tử siêu rẻ ở Singapore thì ta sẽ kể đến Sim Lim Tower, nó nằm ngay trên đường Sungei Road và Sim Lim Square nằm trên đường Rochor Canal Road. Cả hai trung tâm này đều nằm gần cạnh nhau. Hàng điện tử ở đây giá cực rẻ nhưng khi khách đến đây mua phải biết về điện tử mới chọn được hàng ngon, tốt và ưng ý, còn nếu không biết chọn sẽ rơi vào tình trạng là 50% tốt và 50% sẽ không tốt, vì hàng ở đây không được bảo hành.


Sim Lim Tower


*Khu phố Tiểu Ấn

*
Trong dãy các cửa hàng có từ thập niên 20 này, bạn sẽ tìm thấy một bức tranh toàn cảnh văn hòa và truyền thống của vùng đất này. Từ những tấm vải thêu sari tinh tế làm bằng tay tới những chiếc hộp giấy bồi, những đôi dép đan bằng tay, những tác phẩm điêu khắc và nhạc cụ̣ Ấn Độ, khu phố này chứa đựng mọi sản vật giá trị của Ấn Độ đang đợi bạn khám phá. Những gì bạn cần đều có tại đây: hàng thêu, đá quý, túi Sách ,những vật dụng cần thiết cho cuộc hành hương, dầu và nước hoa tự nhiên. Trước đây những vật dụng cần thiết cho cuộc hành hương dầu và nước hoa tự nhiên.


Khu phố Tiểu Ấn


Thời gian tham quan tốt nhất: 10 h00 sáng đến 07h00 tối những ngày trong tuần Khu vực này trở nên nhộn nhịp và đông đúc vào các ngày cuối tuần bắt đầu từ buổi chiều khi những công nhân nước ngoài tụ tập đi mua sắm, ăn tối và tán gẫu với bạn bè.


*Khu phố Tàu

*
Nằm ngay phía sau những toà nhà chọc trời của khu tài chính Singapore là khu phố Tàu – trung tâm văn hoá của những người Trung Quốc di cư. Nằm lọt giữa các phố Upper Pickering, Đường Cantonment, New Bridge và South Bridge. Tại đây du khách có thể mua được nhiều món đồ độc đáo như những món đồ cổ xa xưa, những mảnh lụa quý hay các loại thuốc đông y quý hiếm. Bạn cũng có thể sắm được những món đồ thủ công xin xắn làm quà lưu niệm như những chiếc ô, mặt nạ… Hãy ghé đến khu chợ cũ để nghe những tiếng mặc cả của những bà nội trợ hay thưởng thức buổi biểu diễn trà đạo tại tea chapter,neil road hoặc Yixing Xuan,Tanjong Pagar. Bạn cũng có thể đi săn lùng những món đồ cổ Trung Hoa tại đây hoặc mua dầu thuốc hiệu Tiger Palm truyền thống và ngây ngất với đủ các loại mùi thơm của thảo dược được bày bán ở những dãy hàng quán san sát nhau.


Khu phố Tàu


Thời gian tốt nhất để tới thăm phố Tàu là vào tháng Giêng hoặc tháng Hai. Một tháng trước khi năm mới, phố Tàu đi vào một cảnh quan tuyệt đẹp. Đường phố vời nhiều những người chủ chào các món hàng của họ – thực phẩm, quần áo, gốm sứ, cây và các đồ gia dụng. Đường phố rực rỡ sắc màu.
Singapore là nơi để du khách thoải mái có thể lựa chọn đồ lưu niệm và những món quà kỷ niệm nhỏ dành cho người thân của mình. Đó có thể là những hình ảnh đặc trưng của đất nước này như hình tượng nhân sư Merolin thu nhỏ thành những chiếc móc chìa khóa, bật lửa, vật trang trí để bàn. Bạn có thể tặng người thân những món đồ nữ trang xinh xắn, những quần áo thời trang mới nhất. Cũng đừng quên những món đồ đặc biệt như bạn có thể mua ở khu phố Tiểu Ấn hay Phố Tàu như những bức tranh, những chiếc mặt nạ, những con diều, những thang thuốc bổ…


 Theo: dulichviet.com.vn

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm *tour du lịch singapore giá cực rẻ - tour du lich singapore gia cuc re*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch singapore* - *tour du lich singapore*

*Cùng khám phá du lịch singapore - du lich singapore*

----------

